# May 2020 Photo of the Month Winner



## snowbear (Jun 14, 2020)

Congratulations to @gnagel for Photo #10 in Cygnets (Baby Swans)!, the May 2020 Photo of the Month.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 14, 2020)

Had to be.


----------



## terri (Jun 14, 2020)

Such a wonderful image.       Congrats!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 14, 2020)

Congrats, nice one.......


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 14, 2020)

Sweet


----------



## gnagel (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks everyone...much appreciated! I was at the right place at the right time!

Glenn


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2020)

Good shot, and a worthy winner. You clearly know your way around a camera.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jun 15, 2020)

Just another example of your skills! Great photo.


----------



## K9Kirk (Jun 15, 2020)

Congrats, excellent shot!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 15, 2020)

Congrats on the win and an amazing image.


----------



## gnagel (Jun 15, 2020)

Thanks again to all!

Glenn


----------



## NancyMoranG (Jun 16, 2020)

Congratulations . That was a shot that was gone in the blink of an eye, great capture!


----------



## gnagel (Jun 16, 2020)

NancyMoranG said:


> Congratulations . That was a shot that was gone in the blink of an eye, great capture!


Thanks Nancy

Glenn


----------



## CherylL (Jun 16, 2020)

Congrats!  Wonderful composition.


----------

